# Chaos knights or Skullcrushers



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I am looking to put a heavy cavalry unit in my Warriors of Chaos army, but im not sure what to take. 10 Chaos knights with enscrolled weapons or 6 Skullcrushers with EW. I know the knights are bad-ass as ive used them before, but I can get 6 crushers for roughly the same pts cost. So, please help me and give me some reasons as to why/not to take either of these units. Cheers:wink:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

crushers are better, but they stop you from taking the other rares, like the shaggoth or hellcannons

so really need to know what else you want in your list. pure killy the crushers are better


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I tend not to run hellcannons, and dont like the Shaggoth, so not really options for me. My list generally consists of: lord/sorcerer lvl4, 2 exalted heroes(1bsb) 2 18 man warrior units wi hw/shield, 24 maruaders wi hw/shield mot, warshrine, 6 ogres and 3 dragon ogres. I need a cavalry unit that would fit in wi this list to boost it to 3000pts.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Then take the crushers, more wounds hit harder and and pretty much boss. Knights are too expensive IMO

I'd consider dropping the non-BSB hero to be a unit of Marauder horse to hunt WM, lone wizards and the like


----------

